# Golf 3 (3.5 Cabrio, actually) ABS Light Problem Solving... Common Issue?



## Jaydoggy (Dec 28, 2004)

Hey Guys,
I have a 2000 Cabrio 3.5 (so, basically a Golf 3) and I've been experiencing some issues with my ABS light going on, intermittently, for the past year or so. I'm hoping anyone can help shed some light on the probable cause, if it has been experienced by others. 

Here's what's going on:
-The ABS light goes on sometimes, when I start the car; sometimes it doesn't
-The ABS light sometimes goes on while I'm driving, if it didn't go on at start up
-If the ABS light goes on when I start the car, about 50-75% of the time I can get it to go off by simply making my first forward acceleration a pretty hard one; if the light doesn't shut off after that first hard acceleration, it won't shut off until a later time when I restart the car (in other words, the light will never shut off while I'm driving around)
-If the ABS light goes on while I'm driving, the "BRAKE" idiot light will also, many times, go on
-On rare occasions, if the ABS light is on, I will get a vibration at the brake pedal and the brakes will not stop well until I re-pump them (it works most of the time on the first re-pump, sometimes it takes a couple)

Here's what I've done:
-When the ABS light goes on, the OBD scanner has been pulling a code for right front ABS sensor
-Last week, I changed both front ABS sensors, we re-scanned and cleared the codes, and the ABS light came back on, as described above, but now it is sometimes also pulling a code for right REAR sensor

So... does anyone have any experience with anything like this?  Any help is appreciated! :thumbup:


----------



## nickcarguy (Nov 11, 2010)

*Cabrio ABS Prolem*

I have the same vehicle, and had the same problem. Including the false wheel sensor code.
Your ABS control Module is fried. Very common. I just repaired mine - Here is the solution. In order to remove the moduel you muust remove the entire ABS modulator and pump. On driver side, just below brakle fluid reservoice. Since you will be breaking the hydraulic system this will be a bit more complicated. Remove the ABS unit (there are instructions on how to do so on the ModuleMaster website) Send the module to either BBA Remanufacturing, or ModuleMaster. BBA is currently running a special and charged me a whopping $30 bucks, plus $15 shipping. The unit came back within one week. Reinstall, bleed brakes thoroughly to get a working pressure restored. Since you broke the hyrdraulics and air entered the ABS modulator you will need to find someone with VAG COM to do an ABS air purge. Or bit the bullet and see a dealer.
VAG COM will open the internal ABS values by activating the solenoids, and activate the pump. This is the recommended way to purge air from the modulator valves.There is an alternative discussed on several online sites. Drive the car on an open raod, adn when safe to do so engage 3 or more panic stops to activate the ABS . You will feel pulsation at pedal and noices and the pumps cycles. Do thois 3 or 4 times. Then thoroughly bleed the system again.
It may work. Good luck!


----------

